# Removing Wrought Iron Porch Railings



## mw_98 (May 18, 2010)

I have two sections of wrought iron porch railing that I'm tired of scraping and painting every few years. I would like to remove the railings, have them sand blasted and then powder coated before re installing them. The railings were attached by drilling holes into the concrete ( probably about 1 1/2" diameter ) the railing posts were then set in the holes and the holes were filled with something that looks like epoxy. 

Does anyone have any experience in removing railings that were installed in this manner ( without destroying then ) or have any thoughts on how they might be removed? 

I was thinking about trying to drill holes in the filler material and them maybe use a small chisel to break up the material but thought I would look to others with more experience first.


----------



## kok328 (May 18, 2010)

I would try to soften the material with a propane torch and see if they won't pull out.


----------

